

PiP - Python in PHP - nickb
http://www.csh.rit.edu/~jon/projects/pip/index.php

======
tdavis
Can't we cut out the middle-man and just make all crappy -- errr _shared_ \--
hosting providers support Python?

 _In the world I see you are stalking elk through the damp canyon forests
around the ruins of Rockefeller Center [...] and never writing PHP._

------
pistoriusp
At first I was horrified, but after some thought I realised that this is
great. I've turned down a few PHP freelance jobs because I don't want to code
PHP anymore. Maybe I could use this instead when it's more stable.

